# ODNR Fish Report 10/6



## Big Daddy

The fish are biting!!! Go get 'em!!!

Wildlife News 
Ohio Department of Natural Resources

Division of Wildlife

The Fish Ohio Report 

October 6, 2004 

Tip of the Week  Colder weather is moving in, so dont forget to dress warmer and always use sunscreen even if the sun isnt bright. UV rays are always around, even if it is not a visibly sunny day. 

CENTRAL OHIO
Indian Lake (Logan County) - Indian Lake saugeye fishing is really picking up now! Anglers are shore-fishing the south and west banks (near Lakeview) and in the river at Moundwood State Park using a variety of methods including tight-lining with a night crawler, flathead bass minnows, or leeches (the best option when anglers can find them). Anglers are also fishing leeches and minnows below a slip bobber (about four feet down) and letting the wind push the slip-bobber to cover water. Boaters are trolling the edges of deep dredge cuts near Old Field Island, Old Field beach, Dream Bridge and trolling from the docks to the dredge cuts at the mouth of the Miami River at Moundwood State Park. Minnow-type baits and other shallow crankbaits are best options. Crappie fishing is still good lake-wide tight to cover, and once the cooler weather stabilizes on the lake temperature the bass fishing should also improve. Catfishing is alright around Dream Bridge and at Moundwood.

Great Miami River (Logan County) - This river is located in southwest Logan County in the DeGraff and Quincy areas. Water levels are low which makes the good fishing holes few and far between but there are some good holes in these two stretches and the smallmouth and northern pike fishing is good. Smallmouth are taking shallow running crankbaits in a bright crayfish patterns bounced off the bottom and curly-tail jigs in brown or silver with metal flake. There are a lot of fish in the 12 to 15 inch range. Crappie fishing is pretty good tight to dead-fallen trees and trees growing close to the banks (in the shade) using minnows or a jig tipped with wax worm worked below a fixed (non-slip) bobber one to three feet deep. THIS RIVER IS EXTREMELY OVERLOOKED ALL YEAR LONG! Anglers need to make sure they seek permission to fish as much of the land along the Miami river is privately owned.

OShaughnessy Reservoir (Delaware County) - Excellent largemouth bass fishing can be found at this lake of 845 acres in the northwest Columbus area. The western shoreline around brush and fallen trees are productive. Use spinner baits and plastics to catch these bass in the 12 to 18 inch range. Crappies, which are hot throughout central Ohio right now, can be taken in the same area using minnows suspended by a bobber. Catfish can be caught in the upper end of the lake using cut baits and night crawlers fished on the bottom. Saugeyes can be taken at night along the east shoreline on the rocky flats, using jigs and crank baits. If you are looking for bluegills, six to eight inch fish can be caught in areas with shoreline cover using mealworms, wax worms, and larval baits.



NORTHWEST OHIO
Blanchard River (Putnam County)  Nice crappies are being taken in the Blanchard this week. They are in the eight to ten inch range. Casting a yellow twister tail grub with a lead head is what is doing the trick on these crappies. Morning is the best time and the Road 5 Bridge is the place to be.

Rock bass in the five to six inch range are being caught at the same bridge using the same methods as the crappie.

Auglaize River (Defiance County)  There are some nice channel cats being taken out of this river. Evening is the best time. Fishing with night crawlers on the lower side of the power dam would be the best place.

Ottawa Reservoir (Putnam County)  There is some great bluegill fishing going on right now at the reservoir. A night crawlers fished under a bobber in the evening is the best method; try the south bank.

Oxbow Lake (Williams County)  Channel catfish are being caught after dark. Chicken livers or night crawlers fished on the bottom at the west end of the lake will give you a good chance of catching one of these catfish.



NORTHEAST OHIO
Atwood Lake (Carroll and Tuscarawas counties) -- Saugeyes, hybrid crosses between female walleye and male sauger, are providing anglers with excellent fishing opportunities at this 1,529-acre lake. An aggressive stocking program, completed nearly every year since 1985, has proved very successful, allowing anglers to catch many fish ranging from 16 to 18 inches. Minnows and night crawlers are very popular baits. *Please wet your hands and gently release those small ones that you dont wish to keep. If the fish is gut hooked, please dont try to pull the hook out; simply cut the line at the mouth. Most hooks (except for the corrosion-resistant types) will rust away in a short time. A lake map is available at our website: www.ohiodnr.com/fishing/lakemaps/lmaps.htm. 25 horsepower limit for boaters.

Mosquito Reservoir (Trumbull County) -- Early in the morning, white bass (seven to eight inches) and small walleye are hitting for anglers under the bridge. For bass, give wax worms a try and for walleye, twister tails will do the trick. Boat anglers are also doing well while fishing for channel catfish on the bottom at the north end of the lake. Bring a good anchor, though, since winds are stirring up the water. Flathead catfish can also be caught since 10,000 fish, averaging two inches, were stocked in 1966 and low level reproduction has occurred in many northeast Ohio lakes. Wheelchair accessible shoreline facilities are available; unlimited horsepower. 



SOUTHWEST OHIO
East Fork Lake (Clermont County)  From 275 take 32 East to Half Acre Road. Crappie are being caught by anglers using live minnows or 1/32 ounce jigs with plastic chartreuse colored tubes tipped with a live minnow or crappie bits made by Berkley. Fish in and around structure, such as brush piles and fallen trees. Keep the bait between six to eight feet or greater than 12 feet deep. Largemouth bass are being caught using plastic worms or spinner baits. Cast into areas near woody debris, undercut banks, and submerged trees and brush. Keep the bait greater than 12 feet deep. Use a #3 sized hook. Texas rigged plastic worms are working well around submerged structures.

Paint Creek Lake (Highland County)  Bluegills and sunfish are being caught by anglers using earthworms, wax worms, rubber spiders, or red worms as bait. Choose artificial lures colored pink. Cast from the shoreline and fish the bait under a slip bobber and keep the bait about four to five feet deep. A good hook size to choose is a #6 long shank hook. Look for good fishing in areas with woody debris such as fallen trees or over-hanging brush. Also, try your hand at still-fishing. Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using crawdads, cut bait, or night crawlers as bait. Still-fish in the area beneath the dam. Keep the bait on a #2/0 bait-holding hook and keep it six to seven feet deep. Fish the bait along the rocky bottom areas.



SOUTHEAST OHIO

Tuscarawas and Muskingum Rivers (Coshocton County)  While river levels are still a little high in most areas, saugeyes ranging 20 to 21 inches are being caught. Most saugeyes are hitting live bait. Use jigs and twister tails tipped with minnows or try crank baits of shad-raps in silver or black. Fish the pools below the riffles.

Muskingum River (Morgan County)  Carp and catfish are most active right now as water levels begin to return to normal following recent flooding. The favorite bait for carp right now is the strawberry dough ball. Catfish prefer night crawlers, chicken liver, or cut bait fished on the bottom in the current. Use a heavy sinker to hold the bait on bottom. Saugeye fishing should be picking up. Use a variety of jigs and fish below the McConnelsville Dam.

Jackson City Reservoir (Jackson County)  Fishing for trout at this lake should be picking up again as water and air temperatures start to decline. Fish for trout in the deeper, colder water areas near the dam, near the shelter house, or just off Pleasant Grove Road. Use orange, chartreuse, or rainbow colored PowerBait. Fish for catch at night using night crawlers or chicken liver for bait. Weight the bait to lay on the bottom of the lake.

Scioto River (Scioto County)  Anglers seeking channel catfish are catching 16 to 20 inch fish by fishing off the sandbar just above the State Route 348 Bridge at Lucasville. The catfish come into the shallows to feed during the evening hours and can be caught on chicken liver or night crawlers suspended near the bottom of the river.

LAKE ERIE 
Western Basin  Recent winds have greatly reduced water clarity in the western basin of Lake Erie. Angling effort was very low over the past week.



Walleye
Most walleye fishing effort has shifted to the sandbar area between Huron and Avon. As water temperatures drop shallow nearshore areas and reefs around the Bass Islands and Kelleys Island will produce walleye. Troll crankbaits or spoons during low light periods for best results.

Yellow Perch
The best fishing has been from west of Rattlesnake Island north to the US/Canada border, near the Marblehead lighthouse, East of Kelleys Island, and near C can of the US/Canada border NE of Kelleys Island. Fish just off the bottom using perch spreaders tipped with shiners.

Smallmouth Bass
The best smallmouth bass fishing has been on the reefs of the Camp Perry firing range, around the Bass Islands, Kelleys Island and Sandusky Bay. Use tube jigs, drop shot rigs with goby imitations, soft craws or shiners for best results.

Central Basin - Walleye
The best walleye fishing has been north of the sandbar, west of the north end of the sandbar, around Ruggles reef between Huron and Vermilion, and six to seven miles north of Ashtabula in 68 feet of water. Trolling spoons or worm harnesses using divers or downriggers and also trolling crankbaits have produced the best catches.

Yellow Perch
Yellow perch fishing has been best two miles northeast of Lorain, east of the middle of the sandbar, one to two miles north of Vermilion, three miles northwest of Fairport Harbor in 50 to 55 feet of water, four to five miles north of Cleveland and Eastlake in 42 to 56 feet of water, and four to five miles north of Ashtabula in 60 to 65 feet of water. A perch spreader tipped with shiners is the most popular set-up. 

Steelhead
Steelhead are present in most of the Lake Erie tributaries. Low water levels in the rivers could make fishing conditions tough. Concentrate on areas with the deepest water and fish during low light periods. Spawn bags or jigs tipped with maggots will produce the best results.

OHIO RIVER
Scioto County  Water levels are at 19 feet and still receding. Water temperature is at 68 degrees. Very little fishing pressure is experienced on the river right now due to conditions caused by recent flooding. Crappies averaging ten inches are being caught in the backwaters near the Shawnee Marina and the Holiday Point Marina. Use minnows for bait.


----------

